# Excel/VBA Test Job Interview



## xtasio (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've been invited to take an Excel/VBA Test as part of the hiring process for a Financial Research position. The test is aimed at testing database management, VBA and econometrics skills.

Has anyone taken one of these tests recently and which exercises you needed to perform?

Kind Regards


----------



## hippiehacker (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't thing that there are existing default tests, I've developed for new hires an 'own' company test to determine their knowledge.
I really guess they have developed the test themselves.


----------



## xtasio (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for responding, it might be the case they developed their own.
Is there any chance you could share some of the exercises you developed for your company hires? 
To be honest, its just to have an idea of my chances to going through and review some key areas.

Cheers


----------



## Dryver14 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would say don't forget the basics,

I was once tripped up being presented by 2 blank cells and being asked what the difference was.

could i heckers like remember the F2 key to see where the cursor was.  cost me 10 points, I had concentrated so hard and on what
I thought the most difficult things would be.


----------



## hippiehacker (Mar 14, 2013)

some questions
Free Microsoft Excel Online Practice Tests

I can't share my Test as it referes to Network locations to load the reports at the beginning and at the end 

My test is devided in 2 sectors the first one on Question and Multiple choice answers (see above hyperlink for example questions)
the second part is practical divided in different sections (formatting,formulas..).
each section has a different weight on the end result so if they answer all Questions (15total) correct it will make only 30% of the end result the formatting part will make another 20% on the end result and the formulas 50% (formulas are basics Sum/Count/Percentage....)

the advanced test has as well Questions/answers and a practical section but there specially focusing on Formulas.

Based on the Results people would receive Training Basic/Advanced


----------



## xtasio (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, the link is great!


----------



## Teun Ham (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you know which version of Excel they use?

I am the Excel expert at our office (using Excel 2003), I can find abuot every function blind-folded, but if you would test my Excel skills at Excel 2013 (with the Ribbon, etc.) I would look like a total fool!

When we upgrade to Excel 2013 I will demand a training from my company!


----------



## hippiehacker (Mar 15, 2013)

a good start is the MSOffice interactive guide 2003 vs 2010 (but I think the ribbon haven't change so much from 2007 on)

Learn where menu and toolbar commands are in Office 2010 and related products - Outlook - Office.com


----------

